# 2019 Super Bowl Cameras



## ethanz (Feb 4, 2019)

As always, I like to watch the super bowl for the production and cameras, not the football. Saw tons of big whites as usual. At the end when Brady was walking around and all the reporters were swarming him, I just saw a circle of 1dx and red rings. I think I saw 1 sony. Not sure if I saw any Nikons. 

What about you guys, what did you see?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2019)

I was looking at video cameras, and did not see any white lenses, I think they were possibly Fujinon, Panasonic and maybe Canon or Sony. Of course, the big broadcast cameras undoubtedly used Sony cameras with box lenses from Canon or Fujinon, $$$$$$.


----------



## Talys (Feb 4, 2019)

Good to see I'm not the only person more interested in the cameras than the game . That was the most boring game ever, with the highlight being the ad with the cake and all the (real) players celebrating the 100th anniversary.

I also saw a sea of big whites, and didn't notice any nikons.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
Sorry, didn’t watch it, can’t be bothered with anything to do with chasing sacks of air! Not wishing to rain on a parade but there are white Sony lenses, the Sony FE 100-400mm F4.5-5.6 GM OSS that I tried during the shoot of the HSL102 launch was definitely white, slightly different shade but white! You guys sure all the white was Canon?  It would be great if it was, it would be a fine example of how so many pros are going Sony!  

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Feb 4, 2019)

I check out cameras and lenses on TV and in real life so often my wife now does it, too haha.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 4, 2019)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> I check out cameras and lenses on TV and in real life so often my wife now does it, too haha.


lol

I like your username.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 4, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Sorry, didn’t watch it, can’t be bothered with anything to do with chasing sacks of air! Not wishing to rain on a parade but there are white Sony lenses, the Sony FE 100-400mm F4.5-5.6 GM OSS that I tried during the shoot of the HSL102 launch was definitely white, slightly different shade but white! You guys sure all the white was Canon?  It would be great if it was, it would be a fine example of how so many pros are going Sony!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I saw some photos and I did see one or two nikons surrounding Brady. I am pretty sure the white lenses were not sony.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2019)

I was shooting the supper bowl last night, and there were no “big whites” anywhere, just a little white bowl with cat crunchies in it.....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2019)

In addition to a fair number of 4k and 5K cameras, broadcasters used a few 8K cameras as well. The total number of broadcast video cameras was something like 115, and the 3D technology was greatly improved but still felt like a gimmick.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 4, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> the 3D technology was greatly improved but still felt like a gimmick.



You mean how they were able to zoom in and move the viewing angle digitally? That was interesting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2019)

ethanz said:


> You mean how they were able to zoom in and move the viewing angle digitally? That was interesting.


Yes, they had a huge server farm and 38 5K cameras. Its called True View.

https://newsroom.intel.com/news/nfl...des-benz-stadium-intel-true-view/#gs.kfueFrIh


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2019)

Here is one view, A Fujinon Video, at least two Nikon, and possibly a Sony? Some I could not identify, basically, a sea of Canon.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 5, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Here is one view, A Fujinon Video, at least two Nikon, and possibly a Sony? Some I could not identify, basically, a sea of Canon.



After further review from another shot, I saw two sonys and two/three nikons around Brady. 10 other cameras were canon.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 5, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, they had a huge server farm and 38 5K cameras. Its called True View.
> 
> https://newsroom.intel.com/news/nfl...des-benz-stadium-intel-true-view/#gs.kfueFrIh



I figured they had to have some serious processing power to do that in almost real time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2019)

ethanz said:


> After further review from another shot, I saw two sonys and two/three nikons around Brady. 10 other cameras were canon.


Some of those may be recognizable by the lens, but I don't know lens shapes well enough, gold ring for Nikon, Red for Canon, black is probably Sony, but there can be exceptions.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Feb 11, 2019)

ethanz said:


> lol
> 
> I like your username.




Thanks! And it is true, so true.


----------

